# Wellness dry puppy food



## sasha2334829 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone feeds their puppy Wellness Small Breed Puppy food. Or if anyone would suggest feeding this food. And also experiences with it. I have a 5 month old chi and a 10 month old yorkie. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

I just switched my puppies to this food. I researched and it seems like a good food and my dogs like it better than their last food. I would also love to hear what others think about it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We fed Wellness puppy food when Venus was a puppy. We were very happy with it! After she no longer needed puppy food we started feeding Wellness CORE


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

There's wellness core puppy too  KC loved it. Switched her to wellness core reduced fat as dex was on it after she turned 1


----------

